

TWiST Episode 14 with Garry Tan (Posterous) - joez
http://thisweekinstartups.com/2009/09/twist-episode-14-with-garry-tan/#more-388

======
alanthonyc
Arrington is way too distracting.

~~~
rythie
He leaves about half way through

------
rantfoil
Thanks for the support friends!

~~~
alanthonyc
Thank you. I _love_ posterous.

------
hwijaya
Watching it for first few minutes ... but feel there is not enough focus on
Garry. It feels more like about TC50 and other things Jason + Mike are doing
with Garry as the advertisement.

~~~
dwynings
Jump ahead to 24:54 (when Mike leaves).

------
jackmoore
Someone should count the number of times they said 'sponsors'.

~~~
runevault
Haven't watched this episode but I don't think they've invented numbers that
high.

At least when he isn't in full on sponsor loving mode there tends to be a few
nuggets mixed into any given ep (the one with the two guys from UStream, as
well as the one with the CEO of savings.com seemed worth watching, though I'd
do it as mostly background and when something seems interesting go back and
rewatch/listen, 'cause god these episodes are long).

~~~
Andys
I always start wondering if Jason thinks it good for time-strapped startups to
spend 3+ hours each week watching podcasts.

~~~
iburattini
Yeah, me too.... He tries to make like an "entertainment" show. However,
sometimes there are good insights.

